# SD Candidate / SDIT Public Access Training



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

*State:*

Are owner trainers recognized by your state?

Does your state's statutes give Public Access Rights for owner/organization trainers of SDITs?

Does your state limit the type of SDITs included?

Does your state limit or give a definition or have any restrictions on when a SD Candidate or SDIT may be taken out into non-pet allowed areas?

Does your state require any specific type of capes / harnesses / etc. on a SDIT for public access?

*Trainers:*

What restrictions or guidelines do you use for Public Access training? 

Minimum Age of dog? 

Minimum level of training? (Puppy STAR, CGC, Beginning Obedience, other?)

Temperament testing?

Type of place to take the dog?

Length of training session?

Purpose of training session pre-planned?


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

I was recently asked about the State of GA ... I bolded certain text below to make such text more easily found.

GEORGIA CODE
Copyright 2012 by The State of Georgia
All rights reserved.

*** Current Through the 2012 Regular Session ***

TITLE 30. HANDICAPPED PERSONS 
CHAPTER 4. RIGHTS OF PERSONS WITH DISABILITIES

O.C.G.A. § 30-4-2 (2012)

§ 30-4-2. Right to equal public accommodations; right to be accompanied by guide dog or service dog 


(a) *Blind persons, persons with visual disabilities, persons with physical disabilities, and deaf persons* are entitled to full and equal accommodations, advantages, facilities, and privileges on all common carriers, airplanes, motor vehicles, railroad trains, motor buses, streetcars, boats, or any other public conveyances or modes of transportation and at hotels, lodging places, places of public accommodation, amusement, or resort, and other places to which the general public is invited, subject only to the conditions and limitations established by law and applicable alike to all persons. ...

(2) Every person engaged in the training of a guide dog or service dog for the purpose of accompanying a person as provided in paragraph (1) of this subsection shall have the same right to be accompanied by such dog being trained as the totally or partially blind person, deaf person, or physically disabled person has under paragraph (1) of this subsection, *so long as such trainer is identified as an agent or employee of a school for seeing eye, hearing, service, or guide dogs.*

(3) Every person engaged in the raising of a dog for training as a guide dog or service dog for the purpose of accompanying a person as provided in paragraph (1) of this subsection shall have the same right to be accompanied by such dog being raised for training as the totally or partially blind person, deaf person, or physically disabled person has under paragraph (1) of this subsection, so long as:

(A) Such dog is being held on a leash and is *under the control of the person raising such dog for an accredited school for seeing eye, hearing, service, or guide dogs;*

(B) Such person has on his or her person and available for inspection *credentials from the accredited school* for which the dog is being raised; and

(C) Such dog is wearing a collar, leash, or other appropriate apparel or device that *identifies such dog with the accredited school* for which such dog is being raised.



Per this GA Statute -- GA does not recognize owner trainers thereby Service Dog Candidates and Service Dogs In Training can not be taken into non-pet locations by their owners for training purposes. For someone to train their own SD in GA, the owner must do their dog's training only in locations where pet dogs are allowed. 

Once the dog has been trained in compliance with the Dept. of Justice Regulations, than the dog and their handler are recognized under Federal Law and the handler has (Federal) Public Access Rights to take their trained SD into most locations with them.

-------------------------------------

Are owner trainers recognized by the state of GA? -- No

Does GA statutes give Public Access Rights for owner/organization trainers of SDITs? 
-- Not for owner trainers / only for _"an agent or employee of a school for seeing eye, hearing, service, or guide dogs."_

Does your state limit the type of SDITs included? 
Yes -- _" ... Blind persons, persons with visual disabilities, persons with physical disabilities, and deaf persons ... "_

Does your state limit or give a definition or have any restrictions on when a SD Candidate or SDIT may be taken out into non-pet allowed areas?
Yes -- _(A) Such dog is being held on a leash and is *under the control of the person raising such dog for an accredited school for seeing eye, hearing, service, or guide dogs;*

(B) Such person has on his or her person and available for inspection *credentials from the accredited school* for which the dog is being raised; and

(C) Such dog is wearing a collar, leash, or other appropriate apparel or device that *identifies such dog with the accredited school* for which such dog is being raised.
_

Does your state require any specific type of capes / harnesses / etc. on a SDIT for public access? 
Yes -- _"Such dog is wearing a collar, leash, or other appropriate apparel or device that identifies such dog with the accredited school for which such dog is being raised."_

For those wanting to know more on the particulars on trainers and/or organizations, I would recommend that this to be clarified by the GA State Attorney's Office:

Office of the Attorney General
40 Capitol Square, SW
Atlanta, Ga 30334
Phone: (404) 656-3300
Fax: (404) 657-8733

If I was a professional dog trainer working in the State of GA, I would call the above office and then request a hard copy of verification for future use. Trainers of SDITs follow the statutes of the state in which they are physically training.


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

SERVICE DOGS ACT
Chapter S‑7.5
Table of Contents
*1* Definitions
*2* Application of the Act
*3* Discriminatory practices prohibited
*4* Identification of service dogs
*5* Regulations
*6* Offences and fines
*7* Amends RSA 2000 cH‑14
*8* Repeal
*9* Coming into force



HER MAJESTY, by and with the advice and consent of the Legislative Assembly of Alberta, enacts as follows:
Definitions
1 In this Act,
(a) “disabled person” means an individual who has any degree of disability except blindness or visual impairment and is dependent upon a service dog;
(b) “Minister” means the Minister determined under section 16 of the Government Organization Act as the Minister responsible for this Act;
(c) *“*service dog” means a dog trained as a guide for a disabled person and having the qualifications prescribed by the regulations.

*Application of the Act*
2*(1)* This Act applies notwithstanding any other Act or any regulation, bylaw or rule made under that Act.
*(2)* Nothing in this Act derogates from any right, privilege or obligation of blind persons arising from the _Blind Persons’ Rights Act_ or any other law.
*(3)* This Act binds the Crown.

*Discriminatory practices prohibited*
3(1) No person, directly or indirectly, alone or with another, by himself or herself or by the interposition of another, shall 
(a) deny to any person the accommodation, services or facilities available in any place to which the public is customarily admitted, or
(b) discriminate against any person with respect to the accommodation, services or facilities available in any place to which the public is customarily admitted or the charges for the use of them,
for the reason that the person is a disabled person accompanied by a service dog or a certified dog‑trainer accompanied by a dog in training.
*(2)* No person, directly or indirectly, alone or with another, by himself or herself or by the interposition of another, shall
(a) deny to any person occupancy of any self‑contained dwelling unit, or
(b) discriminate against any person with respect to any term or condition of occupancy of any self‑contained dwelling unit,
for the reason that the person is a disabled person keeping or customarily accompanied by a service dog.
*(3)* Nothing in this section shall be construed to entitle
(a) a disabled person to require any accommodation, service or facility in respect of a service dog other than the right to be accompanied by the service dog, or
(b) a certified dog‑trainer to require any accommodation, service or facility in respect of a dog in training other than the right to be accompanied by the dog in training.
*(4)* This section does not apply if the disabled person does not control the behaviour of the service dog or the certified dog‑trainer does not control the behaviour of the dog in training.

*Identification of service dogs* 
4*(1)* The Minister, or a person designated by the Minister in writing, may, on application, issue to a disabled person an identification card identifying the disabled person and that person’s service dog.
*(2)* An identification card issued under subsection (1) is proof, in the absence of evidence to the contrary, that the disabled person and that person’s service dog identified in it are qualified for the purposes of this Act.
*(3)* Any person to whom an identification card is issued under subsection (1) shall, on the request of the Minister or the person designated by the Minister, surrender the person’s identification card for amendment or cancellation.

*Regulations *
5 The Minister may make regulations respecting qualifications for service dogs.

*Offences and fines* 
6*(1)* A person who contravenes section 3 is guilty of an offence and liable to a fine not exceeding $3000.
*(2)* A person who contravenes section 4(3) or who, not being a disabled person, purports to be a disabled person for the purpose of claiming the benefit of this Act is guilty of an offence and liable to a fine not exceeding $300.

7 _(This section amends the Human Rights, Citizenship and Multiculturalism Act; the amendments have been incorporated into that Act.)_
*Repeal*
8 The _Blind Persons’ Rights Amendment Act_, RSA 2000 c7 (Supp), is repealed.

*Coming into force*
9 This Act comes into force on January 1, 2009.


ALBERTA REGULATION 197/2008
Service Dogs Act
Service Dogs Qualifications Regulation
Qualifications
1 A dog that has qualifications resulting from the successful completion of a training program delivered by a school or institution accredited by Assistance Dogs International, Inc. has the qualifications of a service dog for the purposes of the Act.
AR 197/2008 s1;1/2010
Expiry
2 For the purpose of ensuring that this Regulation is reviewed for ongoing relevancy and necessity, with the option that it may be repassed in its present or an amended form following a review, this Regulation expires on March 31, 2014.
Coming into force
3 This Regulation comes into force on January 1, 2009.



*What if my service dog is not trained by an ADI accredited school?*

If your service dog is not trained by an ADI accredited school, you are not eligible to apply for a Service Dog Team Identification Card under the _Service Dogs Act_.
However, the Alberta Human Rights Act protects people with disabilities from discrimination.
For more information about other human rights legislation for Alberta, please go to www.albertahumanrights.ab.ca.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

curedba,

Does Alberta recognize owner trainers? I know in some provinces of Canada that only dogs trained and certified by certain organizations are addressed. 

My knowledge of Assistance Dog laws in Canada (both Federal and Provincial) is very limited. I went to the link that you posted but did not see anything on this topic but possibly I am not looking in the correct place.
Quote from your post: 
"_However, the Alberta Human Rights Act protects people with disabilities from discrimination.
For more information about other human rights legislation for Alberta, please go to _www.albertahumanrights.ab.ca. "

The only info that I have on Alberta Assistance Dog law is the following ......


I don't know if the following is still in force
Guide Dogs

Discriminatory practices prohibited

5(1) ...

(b) discriminate against any person with respect to the accommodation, services or facilities available in any place to which the public is customarily admitted, or the charges for the use of them,

for the reason that the person is a blind person accompanied by a guide dog or a certified dog trainer accompanied by a dog in training.


Bolding below was done to highlight parts of the laws.


And the following from 
*BLIND PERSONS’ RIGHTS ACT
Chapter B‑3
in force since Mar 11, 2004*

Identification of guide dogs
6(1) The Minister, or a person designated by the Minister in writing, may, on application, issue to a blind person an identification card identifying the blind person and that person’s guide dog.
(2) *An identification card issued* under subsection (1) is proof, in the absence of evidence to the contrary, that the blind person and that person’s guide *dog identified in it are qualified for the purposes of this Act.*
(3) Any person to whom an identification card is issued under subsection (1) shall, on the request of the Minister or the person designated by the Minister, surrender the person’s identification card for amendment or cancellation.
RSA 2000 cB‑3 s6;2004 c4 s5

CanLII - Blind Persons' Rights Act, RSA 2000, c B-3


or on Service Dogs from 
*SERVICE DOGS ACT
Chapter S‑7.5
This Act comes into force on January 1, 2009*

Identification of service dogs
4(1) The Minister, or a person designated by the Minister in writing, may, on application, issue to a disabled person an identification card identifying the disabled person and that person’s service dog.
(2) *An identification card* issued under subsection (1) is proof, in the absence of evidence to the contrary, that the disabled person and that person’s *service dog identified in it are qualified for the purposes of this Act.*
(3) Any person to whom an identification card is issued under subsection (1) shall, on the request of the Minister or the person designated by the Minister, surrender the person’s identification card for amendment or cancellation.

Regulations
5 The Minister may make regulations respecting qualifications for service dogs.

CanLII - Service Dogs Act, SA 2007, c S-7.5


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

There is no clear true statement or law it says all service dogs in Alberta must be certified and trained by an ADI accredited school to be able to get an ID card but also says that persons cannot discriminate against someone with a disability or such could be fined with a $3000 fine however misrepresenting a SD who is not a SD just to have them in public places is also against the law and can land you with a fine up to $300 

We cannot be trained by an ADI accredited school because he was not "born" in their program and is not a "lab" but the Alberta Human Rights act protects people from discrimination so I guess it is a touchy subject but we have not had any problem so far at this point Argos is just a SD candidate but has been more than welcome to join us at the local walmart, toys r us and the children's hospital however we only take him about once a week for a max of 20 minutes mostly to just get him used to being around lots of people, noises and strange smells etc...



here is a link with some more info

Frequently Asked Questions - Service Dogs Act - Alberta Human Services - Government of Alberta




ILGHAUS said:


> curedba,
> 
> Does Alberta recognize owner trainers? I know in some sections of Canada that only dogs trained and certified by certain organizations are addressed.
> 
> ...


----------

